# First Time



## student123 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all does eanyone know what LARDING means??


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## student123 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can you inform me please


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I presume this is a "homework assignment", correct?

Google will give you several sources as will:

"Food Lover's Companion", by Sharon Tyler Herbst;
"Complete Techniques", by Jacques Pépin
Now, if it is NOT a homework assignment, post again and I'm sure we can help you discover the answer.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

It all depends if you want to insert or enrobe. To lard is not to bard. When you discover what to lard means, please share some examples.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

They're half joshing with you, Stundent 123. But it's understandable.

Larding is such a basic culinary term than even your regular dictionary can tell you what it is. This tells them that #1. you've made no real effort to discover what the word means, and #2. as professional chefs they see no reason to waste time on answering because of #1.

The point is, while you may be a student, it doesn't seem that you're very serious about it.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

In a fit of nothing better to do this morning I googled "larding." On the first page alone there are 7 entries dealing with its definition. Googling "definition of larding" there are ten entries on the first page alone.

Not exactly an obtuse culinary technique.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Try and find yourself a Larding Needle.The one I have is over 45 years old.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Just for fun, I googled too. Turns out, a lot of the hits are not terribly useful. Here's one that seemed pretty good http://dougdemilo.newsvine.com/_new...y-meat-try-larding-an-old-technique-for-meats.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Turns out, a lot of the hits are not terribly useful._

Really? I clicked on the first four, is all, and they were spot on. Didn't see any need to go further.


----------



## aric87 (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone do this anymore? It seems that, even though taste would be increased, so would the calorie intake. I think that todays health conscious society would frown upon putting extra fat in meat?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Still done in really upscale places on Beef Wellingtons and whole roasted  Filets


----------

